# Mail et sa limitation ...



## sk8andmetal (24 Septembre 2012)

Hello,

voila j'ai déjà un iPad depuis plus d'un an , aujourd'hui j'aimerais franchir le pas pour mon usage pro (en visite chez les clients et cie)mais un seul point me freine pour le moment:
L'application Mail se limite aux 1000 derniers message et j'aimerais conserver une bonne partie de ma boite sur l'ipad (pour les échanges avec les clients et cie).
Y a til un tweak pour augmenter cela voir une autre application ?


Pour la ptite histoire ma bal est hostée chez ovh (avec mon domaine).

Merci !


----------



## Le Mascou (25 Septembre 2012)

Malheureusement je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de tweak pour cela, j'ai regardé mais rien trouvé non plus..

Sinon, tu peux toujours passer par Safari


----------



## sk8andmetal (26 Septembre 2012)

Oui c'est 'malheureusement ' la seule option viable que j'ai trouvé pour le moment :/

Sparrow ne donne pas de détails sur sa capacité et en plus semble être en fin de vie


----------

